# Magic: How did they do that?



## gafftaper (Aug 11, 2010)

Alright so I was catching up on last week's "America's Got Talent". One of the contestants, a very good magician, did the girl turns into a tiger trick. You can watch the trick here. Skip ahead to 1:48 if you want to just see the trick.


My son, used to me knowing how special effects are done, turned to me and asked "How did they do that Dad." And I couldn't tell him for a change. 

So how DID he do it?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> ...So how DID he do it?


"Sometimes not knowing is the best part." _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_, by John Berendt.
But if you must, Google "Magic's Biggest Secrets Revealed". I'm sure this illusion is in there, somewhere. Warning: Watching will permanently ruin future enjoyment of magic shows.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 11, 2010)

SPOILER! (I think. Maybe...read on at your own risk. And hey, I'm not saying I'm RIGHT. For once.)


Hey Gaff!

I actually did a variation on this gag a few years ago. I can't say for sure about this guy, but this trick usuall (though not always) involves the tiger being hidden in the base of the "box", and the girl being VERY flexible and a fast mover to switch out through a trap door hidden in the floor of the box. 

In this case, though, here's my guess, and only my guess: 
The stage deck was modified and the door is actually in the stage deck itself. Notice we never really get a straight on view of the box from upstage? Drop the curtain, girl goes out the back through trap, under the stage. Cat goes in. Girl has time to run out and appear at the judges stand.

Also, you'd be suprised how much magic on TV is edited and otherwise played with, with an audience that are ALL in on how it's going to be done.

Yes, I do favor Penn & Teller over every other magic act. Why do you ask???


----------



## zmb (Aug 11, 2010)

Based on an act on 8/10 episode (YouTube auditions), the center section of the stage has a circular platform that raised up. I'm guessing it can go down too and have it work similar to What Rigger? says.


----------



## Anvilx (Aug 11, 2010)

Gafftaper I think you answered your own question; it's magic.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 11, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> But if you must, Google "Magic's Biggest Secrets Revealed". I'm sure this illusion is in there, somewhere. Warning: Watching will permanently ruin future enjoyment of magic shows.



Here's that version: Breaking The Magician's Code Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed - Lady To Tiger.flv | Video Clips Search Engine

I'm looking for where the use of a mirror is (instead of the false wall). If you notice after the trick is done, the glass reflects (3:50) the tiger in the side shots instead of allowing you to see through as you did with the girl. 

Even if you know how it's done, if they can still pull it off well, then you are good to go. While I don't like a lot of Penn and Teller's stuff (too much crude humor and blood splattering everywhere for my taste), I love it when they "show" you how the trick is done and still trick you (ball and cup most often). For that, I have to admit they are truly talented.


----------

